

SEO Through The Years: A Retrospective - donhoagie
http://wayfinder.co/pathways/534fd2817750621100000007/seo-through-the-years-a-retrospective

======
ssharp
From 2002:

"My perception when talking to Cutts was that importance (the popularity and
relevance of the backlink) counts more than the number of backlinks."

I love -- earnestly, not sarcastically -- that Cutts was an idealist even back
in 2002, when link schemes were entering their golden age and it was still 10
years before Penguin closed that door.

------
binarymax
This starts in 1999, and I remember (but don't miss) the good old days circa
95 and 96...when gaming a search engine was all about cramming as many
keywords as possible at the bottom of the document, and going berzerk on your
meta description tag.

------
6cxs2hd6
I keep trying to read the 2014 item, but the page keeps refreshing to the 2011
item full-frame.

This on Firefox.

Seems to be OK on Chrome.

Is this a "requires Chrome" site, like Google+ Photos? I think such sites
should show little logos, like back in the good old days of IE. /s

